# Wall Section Test



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi All, 


I have been bitten by the large scale building construction bug!!!!







.After making the floor for the keep for the gothic church that I am building I was wondering if the coffee stir sticks would be good for vertical siding for a 1/2" scale building.I also wanted to try to make a window from styrene strip.The window is not quite square because it was made without a jig to align all the parts,but it is only for testing purposes anyway.I cut out a piece of a CD case for the glazing.The wall is made from foam core board with the strips of wood glued to the outside and a piece of .040" styrene sheet epoxied to the backside. This makes a pretty sturdy wall section.


Gave it a basic paint and weathering job and I am fairly pleased with the outcome.Let me know what you think. Ideas,suggestions and comments are most welcome.


I am going to have a go at a small grist mill that I am drawing up.I will post the drawings when they are done so that forum members can build one if they would like.


Does anyone know of a simple drawing program for a Linux OS ? If not I will have to draw by hand and scan them.


Thanks for looking.


Cheers


Ron.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

youve got very long coffee stirrers, it seems. 
this was a first test??? - i'm eager to see your buildings then.


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Ron... 
Looks to me like your use of a variety of materials has produced very positive results. All the components work well together and, say what you will...that window is great! 

Your paint weathering technique is outstanding, Ron! So effective!Inspires me to more closely study weathering techniques as it provides so much character to the building. 

I've only just now started my first 1:29 building, learning the basics...thanks for the inspiration. 
Cheers, 
GaryGJ


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, That looks great! The weathering is outstanding. I would caution you on one thing, if the building is going to be outside, make sure you leave a space ( approx. 1/32 inch ) between each stick for expansion if they get wet. Don't ask me how I know! Not sure how UV resistant CD cases are.


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the kind remarks. 


In response to the interest of my weathering method I threw together a small tutorial on my blog.Hope it will help,thanks for looking and please don't hesitate to ask about anything that may not be clear due to my clumsy writing. 


Cheers,


Ron.


http://microboysmodels.blogspot.ca/...orial.html


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for that how-to.


----------



## microboyca (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey kormsen, 


Well we Canucks do like our coffee so long stir sticks are needed to stir the extra large cups of it.He He !!!


The sticks are 7/32" wide x 3/64" thick x 7" long and come in a bag of 200 for a buck at the Dollar store.The grain of the wood varies from very fine to fairly course and a few of them will be warped,so you have to pick out the best pieces to use for your purpose.As a source for cheap stripwood, they can't be beat


Cheers,


Ron.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the stirrers i can get here are just shy of 5" but i payed only ten or twenty $ for ten thousend of them (didn't count) 
and they are so short, because southamerican coffee is so strong, that big cups are seen as intended murder... 
they are 1/16 thick and 5/16 wide. 

but don't throw the faulty ones away! they serve for wonderfull old stables, broke down bridges and lots of other things. 

which scale do you model?


----------



## GaryGJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Ron... 

Thanks for the very detailed and understandable tutorial...practical, successful, and provides some different uses for various materials. 

Cheers, 
Gary


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

An unsquare window would be quite at home on that wall.


----------

